
Google Home Strategy Aims to Use Chromecast to Beat Amazon Echo - prostoalex
http://variety.com/2016/digital/news/google-home-amazon-echo-chromecast-1201874125/
======
ocdtrekkie
Wow. Google hasn't even released their product yet in this line, and they're
already working on blocking the competition. They're not even waiting to see
if they can be successful through fair competition.

